# Deep Throating



## x808x7 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have read on here that positioning is important, any other tips or tricks i can try. I can take my husband pretty deep, but breathing gets tricky.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Practice, practice, practice.....


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

yes breathing IS tricky. I don't think there is any way around it. Hanging my head upside down off of the bed is easiest, atleast for me that way most of him gets past my reflex and then he can thrust as he wants. Sometimes I get dizzy!!!!


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

annagarret said:


> yes breathing IS tricky. I don't think there is any way around it. Hanging my head upside down off of the bed is easiest, atleast for me that way most of him gets past my reflex and then he can thrust as he wants. Sometimes I get dizzy!!!!



This works for me and my h as well


----------

